# Glass cleaning



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
I bought some of the Used thanks from the sale in Port moody.

Then are stained (looks like water streaks or lime build up).

Any Ideas for cleaning/polishing the glass.
I'm trying "CLR" and also a "TSP" and water paste with a "Scotch brite" pad.

It does not seam to be doing much.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Clr should work use a razor blade it works great


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Bob,
It is not heavy enough for the razor blade to catch it.

I do use a razor blade on heavy deposits.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

might have to soak them overnight.. just turn them on there side.. and leave the stuff on overnight? 

If CLR dosnt take it off that might be some heavy stains


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Nick,
I think it may have etched into the glass.
I have the tank on it's side and have been trying various methods on it.
It is on it's 4 th day of treatment

Day 1 CLR with a rage soaked in it
Scrubbed with Scotch Brite after 24 hrs

Day 2 TSP made into a past solution with a rage soaked in it
Scrubbed with Scotch Brite after 24 hrs

Day 3 Vinegar poured onto a clean towel and left on for 24 hrs
Scrubbed with Scotch Brite still no improvement.

I'm thinking of trying the headlight lens buffing powerball kit from Mothers.

Only problem it won't fit inside the tank if it works.

Thanks for the suggestions
Mike


----------



## Hiab422 (Jan 1, 2011)

I tried the headlight buffering kit as i had one kicking around didn,t work


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the feed back.

I guess it is a grow out tank not a show tank <G>

Cheers
Mike


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

using CLR isn't going to bother the fish? i'm having a hard time getting my empty tank clean too


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes you have to thoroughly clean the clean the tank after using anything clean the tanks.

I will generally work my way through CLR rinse and scrub 5 or 10 times 
Then wash with dishwasher soap and rinse and scrub 5 or 10 times
rock slat and warm water with a couple of rinse in between 2 times
then leave the tank with salt water and a circulating pump in the full tank for a day or so.

Then several more rinse and fill cycles.

One of the rotating 3 arm sprinkles work well for rinsing, put the tank upside down over the sprinkler for a few hours.

I suggest testing the tank with feeders (use Cycle/Prime or equivelent in the water) for a few days before adding substrate/plants/expensive fish.


----------



## impetus (Mar 5, 2011)

Did you ever get the tanks cleaned up ? I have the same problem and have tryed all the same things and none worked.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
no I never had satisfactory results.
I'm just going to use them as grow out tanks now.


----------



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

I had the same problem just days ago and a friend on here gave me some 500 wet dry sand paper. it took it right off and polished the glass without scratching it at all. I tried the vinegar and clr and everthing in between the n500 grit worked great too an hour to do a 40 gallon


----------



## impetus (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks... ill try that.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

Try the magic eraser (original) pads. You can even use them with fish and water in the tank. These pads got out stains that I tought were etched in.

Couch


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

as a last resort, find some hydrochloric acid
with HCl you can even take scratches out of glass, just be careful not to go too deep


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

hey mike, i have a tank too that i picked up, that has some calcium or something on the inside where the gravel level was at. that guy a few posts back suggested using a very fine grit sandpaper...the wet sandpaper. ive heard of that mothers headlight buffer....i've heard that it works...but comes back, the only solution is to sand it with the fine sandpaper...i mean really really really fine. that's what i did with my headlights and they turned out clean! no oxidation. i'm thinking this is the only solution to this. i have some downstairs...i think i'm gonna have to try it since nothing is working. all i've done was he razors and the vinegar. haven't tried the CLR, but i don't wanna put out anymore money on this. if not...i'll do the same...use it as a grow out tank. or a tank for my daughter's room.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm with Couch, Magic eraser bars work, i used it on my 40 i got at the start of the yr, and it cleaned it up nice..


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i tried using the wet vinegar paper towel, letting it set.....it didn't work. i used sandpaper....600-800-1000-2500 with stove glass cleaner.....didn't work. i dunno what im gonna do. 

slop, im not sure that the magic eraser's gonna do anything for me...it's really set into the glass. i haven't tried the clr....but i dunno if i should waste my time.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

the only thing i can think of would be to phone a glass shop and see what they say if all else fails...


----------

